# Can you share some good sources on analyst ratings data?



## lilly87 (4 December 2021)

Hi,  everyone! 
I am interested to know about the sources you use for getting accurate analyst ratings data. I would like to hear your personal stories/experience before I start using some sources/websites. I would be very appreciative. Thank you! 
All best, 
Sandra


----------

